# Chamsys feature unlock



## Thetechmanmac (Sep 22, 2016)

If a Chamsys mini PC wing is connected, does that unlock all the restricted features of MagicQ PC? I am hoping to use a MIDI wing along with the PC wing. Would I still have to have the Chamsys MIDI/Timecode box for a MIDI wing to function?


----------



## jamesh (Sep 23, 2016)

The PC Wing/Mini Wing does certainly unlock MagicQ from 'demo mode' which enables the following:

• Execute Window full screen
• Scheduled Events
• iOS / Android Remote
• Remote Control Protocol (serial, or network)
• Web Server editing (viewing is supported)
• Auto starting Playbacks
• Playback Synchronisation
• Multi Programming including Net Sessions
• Triggering of playbacks using DMX input
• Mouse control of pan/tilt (only supported when connected to a MagicQ Wing with encoders)
• Audio control and playback synchronisation with Winamp
• Timecode receive from ArtNet
• Audio input from PC/Mac sound card
OSC Support

Midi is a little different for MIDI Notes and MTC and LTC support you either need the ChamSys MIDI/Timecode interface or need the 'rack mount dongle' connected to enable USB-MIDI Notes from generic USB-MIDI interfaces. 
(The PC Wing does not unlock MagicQ PC to receive Midi Notes from Generic USB-MIDI interfaces). 

Hope this helps. 

James


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification @jamesh. I have one more question for you. I have downloaded the latest stable version of MQ, but I cannot get the visualizer to run. Whenever I run it, I get a dialogue saying I need to update my graphics drivers. I have verified that the drivers are up to date. Then I cannot figure out how to get the visualizer to connect to the rest of the program. Before I updated, I was just able to open the viz from the main MQ window and it would pop right up. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jamesh (Sep 24, 2016)

What's the graphics card spec of your machine? 
If its a laptop on windows sometimes you have an option to run using either the inbuilt or high power graphics. If you create a desktop shotcut for MagicQ, then right click on the icon do you see an option for 'run with graphics processor' if so select the high power graphics processor from the list and see if the Vis will then run. 

MagicVis requires open GL3.3 or above to run, most modern graphics card should be able to handle this, if you have the spec of your graphics card on your system we can double check this.


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Sep 24, 2016)

It's a dell laptop. Graphics specs are an ATI mobility radeon HD 4650. When I right click on the icon I don's see an option to run with graphics processor.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 24, 2016)

Thetechmanmac said:


> It's a dell laptop. Graphics specs are an ATI mobility radeon HD 4650. When I right click on the icon I don's see an option to run with graphics processor.



Make sure the video drivers are up to date. Go to Dell support and get the latest installer available for the video drivers.


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Sep 24, 2016)

Got it working. Downloaded Catalyst control center which updated the graphics card drivers.


----------



## jamesh (Sep 24, 2016)

Great, glad all working now. 
Any further questions do let me know.


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Sep 24, 2016)

Is there a way to set a playback to control the master effects speed? Instead of having to go into the programmer and adjust it?


----------



## Jammer (Sep 25, 2016)

Thetechmanmac said:


> Is there a way to set a playback to control the master effects speed? Instead of having to go into the programmer and adjust it?


Select a fixture, apply an effect, adjust speed or size to maximum you would want, then record to a playback. Once the cue is recorded go to Cue Options and select fader controls effect size or speed. 
At 100% the effect will be the size or speed recorded to the cue. For more details check out MagicQ User Manual Cue Stack Options Chapter 17.


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Sep 25, 2016)

Jammer said:


> Select a fixture, apply an effect, adjust speed or size to maximum you would want, then record to a playback. Once the cue is recorded go to Cue Options and select fader controls effect size or speed.
> At 100% the effect will be the size or speed recorded to the cue. For more details check out MagicQ User Manual Cue Stack Options Chapter 17.


Thanks for the info. I will give that a try. I also figured out today that I could set the crossfade playback to be the 'Global rate master' and that seemed to do the trick.


----------

